# IYO - Is this worth $54



## crimson.snwbnny (Nov 24, 2016)

Block was from 5:15p-8:15pm $54
that line where #13 is thats "city limits" 
8-12 are a completely different city
#11 was understandable so i had to drive it back to the warehouse (the blue dot)
Total miles 98

I keep track of my daily milage with amazon and normally for 3hrs @ $54 i average 50- 65 miles for 4hrs i max out at 77miles. IDK in my opinion any deliveries outside city limits should come with incentives. What is too far? I really enjoy amazon, but this seems ridiculous. what if they decided to give a package in the next town over. if we refuse its a penalty. doesnt seem right.

*WHAT DO YA'LL THINK?*


----------



## LauraC (Aug 10, 2017)

Bad route. Even if you finished in 2 hours thinking you made $27/hr, you actually made 55 cents a mile. By comparison IRS deduction is 53.5 cents a mile. Uber in my city, base rate pays 67.5 cents a mile after their 25% and we all know how Uber sucks.

I wouldn't have refused the route, I take the good with bad but if I got more of these type of routes, I would start to complain.


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

Why the hell does it matter where the "city limits" are?

That said, almost 100 mils for $54 is really bad, yes. For a single route, going over 60 -- from my home to back home -- is an extremely rare occurrence for me, though I live about 8 miles from the WH and I believe the furthest spot to deliver is about 26 or so miles from said WH.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

CatchyMusicLover said:


> Why the hell does it matter where the "city limits" are?


Yeah, I don't really get that either. I drive to friggin Wisconsin once in a while from my suburban Chicago warehouse (DCH4), but it's a wad of stops all clumped together, takes 30 minutes tops, with 40 minutes of driving there and back. We drive into the next county, whatever.

It's a block estimated to take 3 hours. Sometimes it's 14 miles with 50 stops that are all within 3 miles of the warehouse. Sometimes it's a bunch of driving for 10-12 evening stops that got lost. And don't let's start on the IRS standard deduction, that dead horse has been beaten into oblivion elsewhere on this forum for years.


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

That map is what most afternoon routes are like in Riverside. Spread way too far apart.


----------



## crimson.snwbnny (Nov 24, 2016)

city limits matter when its a large city. signed up to deliver IN san antonio. i dont remember flex info saying we're going to send you 20+ miles past the city (san antonio) limits.


----------



## uberer2016 (Oct 16, 2016)

You're not making much money driving 98 miles for a 3-hr block. I rarely reach 50 miles for a 3-hr block.


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

crimson.snwbnny said:


> city limits matter when its a large city. signed up to deliver IN san antonio. i dont remember flex info saying we're going to send you 20+ miles past the city (san antonio) limits.


Uh....that's not the point. Should I complain because the majority of deliveries here aren't "IN" Las Vegas? I mean, besides Henderson and North Las Vegas there's also Paradise, Spring Valley, Enterprise, Sunrise Manor, Winchester, and Whitney. None of the are in the "city limits" of Vegas.


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

CatchyMusicLover said:


> Uh....that's not the point. Should I complain because the majority of deliveries here aren't "IN" Las Vegas? I mean, besides Henderson and North Las Vegas there's also Paradise, Spring Valley, Enterprise, Sunrise Manor, Winchester, and Whitney. None of the are in the "city limits" of Vegas.


"If she ain't bitc*in', she ain't breathin'."


----------



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

crimson.snwbnny said:


> View attachment 153529
> 
> 
> Block was from 5:15p-8:15pm $54
> ...


Your drive miles is spot on in comparison to Lisle Dch and most Dch here in Chicagoland. I had a four hour block in the summer, and it was all over the Chicago burbs. Drove 100+ miles since it was all reattempts.

By the way, my app does not allow for screen shots. How did you do this?


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

crimson.snwbnny said:


> View attachment 153529
> 
> 
> Block was from 5:15p-8:15pm $54
> ...


Don't know the flow of traffic in your city region. But even if it's late PM hours, if those distances and addy clusters are anything the way SF city or Oakland/Richmond/San Jose are laid out, you're royally FUBAR in the rear. Especially given the late night hours where you/CS can't call customer after 8pm. If you were crazy enough to take that block, then I hope you didn't get dinged for missing any 9pm cut off on late pkgs. And brought a damned good flashlight...


----------



## crimson.snwbnny (Nov 24, 2016)

Prius13 said:


> By the way, my app does not allow for screen shots. How did you do this?


no special way just the same way i take screenshots on other screens. works on iphone and on my blackberry. so might be something specific to the manf of your phone?


----------

